# Best way to fly to Sydney



## slowder1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi,
Anyone knows how can i get and buy a cheapest ticket fly from Europe to Sydney?? Actually, i live in London.


----------



## Worldcup (Mar 11, 2015)

BA has the best deals I find. Slightly cheaper than QA. Middle Eastern Carriers are now more expensive compared to BA/QA


----------



## mi_li3 (Mar 12, 2015)

Stop in Asia for a few days and take a cheap flight from there? I could be a bit less expensive if there are deals from Asia to Oz...!


----------



## VialVial (Mar 10, 2015)

Use skyscanner.com. It finds the cheapest flight


----------



## slowder1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok thank`s for information.


----------



## Savvy83 (Mar 23, 2015)

It's also about timing. Come around the Aussie summer or Christmas and you will pay a heap more. Keep an eye out and look for airlines running specials.


----------

